# wie geizt man richtig mit Tomaten?



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute rumgegeizt und alle sinfreien Blätter abgeschnitten. Also alles wo keine Tomate zu erwarten ist. Mein Nachbar hats gesehen.. um gottes willen.. ich hab die wirklich nackig grmacht... und nur das Blattwerk drangelassen, wo man vermuten könnte das da eine Tomate wächst.


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Aber 'Ausgeizen' heißt doch nicht nackig machen.
Kein Wunder, dass die Tomaten rot werden...


----------



## Haegar (6. Juli 2014)

Also wir entfernen immer die Austriebe, die zwischen dem  Blatt- oder Blütentrieb und dem Stengel treiben. Regelmäßig wiederholen.  Einige begrenzen den Höhenwuchs der Pflanzen durch Entfernen/Köpfen des Haupttriebes in der gewünschten Höhe(habe ich selbst noch nie gemacht).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Also doch nackig... ich liebe die Dinger ja.erst wenn sie sich rot geschämt haben...


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Aber das macht doch die Sonne...
Da musst Du doch nicht nackig vor denen rumhüpfen. Es besteht die Gefahr, das die vor Scham 'zusammenschrumpeln'...
*duckundweg*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Ja eben und wenn die nackig sind kommt mehr Sonne ran und schämen tun sie sich obendrein noch..


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich auf die Fotos von Deinen verschämten Tomatenstöcken gespannt.
Also nicht jetzt, denn ich weiß wie ein Holzstock aussieht, sondern wenn da Tomaten dran hängen...


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas!
Stabtomaten werden zwischen Stiel und Blattachse ausgegeizt, bei Rispen oder Party-Tomaten macht man es nicht.
Wenn sich die Tomaten bei Stabtomaten gebildet haben kann man die Blattachsen auf 2 Blätter zurück schneiden, damit mehr Sonne an die Früchte kommt. Tomaten mögen es in der Nacht warm und trocken, also nur morgens gießen. Ist es ein verregneter Tag brauch man gar nicht gießen, da reicht die Luftfeuchte aus, bei Tomaten gibt es immer das Problem mit der Braunfäule.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Weis jetzt jetzt nicht ob man hier einfach Nackdeis einstellen darf... ich denk ich habs falsch gemacht. Ich hab nur noch Blüten und Tomaten an den Stängeln. Entweder die Ernte wird üppig oder ich grab die Nackedeis unter... so wie Haeger es erklärt hat hats auch mein Nachbar gesagt. Ich war nur schneller mit Nackig nachen...


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, Hägar der Schreckliche hat Recht.

Ich musste mir vor vielen Jahrhunderten die Erklärungen von meinem Opa anhören. Es kann sogar sein, dass es mich damals interessierte.
Von 'Köpfen' hat er aber nichts erzählt, oder ich habe es vergessen.

Heutzutage wachsen meine Tomaten im Supermarkt...


----------



## Brittami (6. Juli 2014)

Oha, sind die Blätter nicht da, um.... Photosynthese zu machen? Samorai und Haegar haben recht, nur zwischen Stiel und Blattachse ausknipsen; aber nicht bei den schnuckeligen kleinen Cocktailtomaten.
k.A. inwieweit es sie jetzt stört, dass sie nackig sind. Wahrscheinlich schieben sie noch ein paar Blättchen nach, die würde ich ihnen dann grosszügig lassen.
Geköpft hab ich meine auch schon mal, sie hätten sonst wahrscheinlich das Plexiglas-Dach durchbrochen. 
Hast Du ein Dach drüber? Wasser von oben finden die nämlich auch ganz doof.

LG und guten Appetit (es geht nichts über eigene Tomaten. Mmmmmh....)
Britta


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

Liebe Britta die ham doch keine Blätter mehr, wie soll denn da Blattfäule entstehen... ich lass den Sprenger drüber laufen. Anstrrngende Übungen alles perfekt zu machen habe ich  mit meiner Frau hinter mir.


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin da anderer Meinung wie Haegar, im aussen Bereich läßt man 4 Fruchtstände stehen und im Gewächshaus 5. Werden die Tomaten nicht in der Höhe unterbunden,gibt es entweder lauter kleine oder die letzten schmecken strohig. Da die Kraft in den neuen Auswuchs geht.
Und schon gar nicht von oben gießen, benutze abgestandenes Wasser,wenn Du von oben gießt forderst Du die Braunfäule richtig herraus und die greift auch auf die Früchte über und am ende vom Lied bleibt Dir nur der Stock.
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Brittami (6. Juli 2014)

Perfekt? Wieso perfekt? Wer fragt, kriegt Antworten.


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Anstrengende Übungen alles perfekt zu machen habe ich mit meiner Frau hinter mir.


Das glaube ich Dir so nicht, denn das ganze Leben ist doch eine anstrengenden Übung.
Die Kunst besteht darin, durch überlegte Anstrengung das Leben auf ein lebenswertes Level zu bringen und zu halten.
(unbekannter Verfasser)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juli 2014)

@Britta, dafür schatzeb wir die Teichverrückten... blöde Fräge passende Antwort...

@Carsten wir,  meine Tochter und ich bauen nächste Woche unser Jetriebwerk... und wenn es nicht funktioniert funktinierts halt nicht


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> wir, meine Tochter und ich bauen nächste Woche unser Jetriebwerk


like Das nenne ich doch mal eine anstrengende Übung. like


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Liebe Britta die ham doch keine Blätter mehr, wie soll denn da Blattfäule entstehen... ich lass den Sprenger drüber laufen. Anstrrngende Übungen alles perfekt zu machen habe ich  mit meiner Frau hinter mir.


Der Kraut und Braunfäule ist es egal ob Blätter da sind, sie geht auch an die Stiele, Fruchtstände und Früchte. Da du nun deine Tomaten durch das Entblättern stark geschwächt hast können sie sich jetzt nur noch eingeschränkt gegen Krankheiten wehren. Also bitte nicht mit dem Sprenger beregnen sondern nur von unten gießen und sehen das die Pflanze selber trocken bleibt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

Ist auch kein Problem, flitze ich halt mit der Giesskanne durch die Gegend. Wichtig ist ja nur Rasen sprengen, da mir das zu anstrengend wär.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was mit meiner Tomatenernte wird... Ich hab das wirklich falsch verstanden. Meine Mutter sagte mir was von ausgeizen und dass man die überschüssigen Triebe wegnimmt. Sie meinte es bestimmt so, wie Ihr es sagt... naja, jetzt sind sie nackig.


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Problem, flitze ich halt mit der Giesskanne durch die Gegend.



Denke bitte auch dabei dran - das Wasser muß in den Boden, *dann* in die Pflanze. Nur den Boden um die Tomatenpflanze giessen, sonst provozierst du auch so die Braunfäule.
Kleiner Tipp meiner Schwiegermama, alte Haus- und Landwirtschafts-Schule.


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

so geht's

1. Trieb ausfindig machen
 

2. anpacken
 

3. wegzupfen


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

He Mitsch!
Das ist wie im Schulgarten!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Danke Mitch 

Gattin ist auf Kur und ich soll die Tomaten giessen und ausgeizen ...

Die Ehe ist gerettet


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

So war jetzt gleich im Gemüsegarten (Balkon, wegen der __ Schnecken)

Mitch ... das muß weg ?
 
War das größte und ist mal 2cm groß gewesen.

Und das wird wohl einmal eine Blüte > Paradeiser (Tomate) ?


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juli 2014)

zu1: ja
zu2: ja


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Danke Jürgen


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

hast Du noch eine Testpflanze herum stehen?
Wenn ja, dann kannst Du diese doch genau verkehrt herum ausgeizen und dann voll Stolz Deiner Gattin präsentieren...
*duckundweg*



Edit:
Kannst ja auch eine Pflanze von Thomas borgen...  *grins*


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

soderla - die ersten Früchte des Ausgeizens sind da


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mitch,

dann steht doch einer Schokoladencremetorte nichts mehr im Weg, oder?

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wobei Du die 3 kleinen Tomaten nochmal vorsichtig auf die Sonnenbank legen solltest, die sind noch nicht braun. Sehen eher aus wie Urlauber, welche am ersten Tag des Urlaubs 13 Stunden in der Sonne brutzelten...


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

... die kleinen sind ja auch nur die Cocktails und ned für die Torte


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Sacher Schokoladencremetorte inkl. delikater Erdbeercocktails... Ein Traum bei dem Wetter...  

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Thomas, wie geht es überhaupt Deinen nackigen Tomatenstöcken?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2014)

Mitch, sag nicht, dass sind Deine ersten Tomaten dieses Jahr


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Christine,

wenn es welche vom letzten Jahr wären würden sie ned so lecker aussehen


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

... nicht nur lecker aussehen tun sie, sie schmecken auch lecker


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, da ich diese Tomate nicht kenne:
Rein optisch gesehen würde ich beim ersten Mal nur zögerlich zugreifen, obwohl die braunen Stückchen immer noch lecker aussehen...
Und das schmeckt wirklich nach Tomate?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

etwas süßlich aber ned ganz so tomatig




DbSam schrieb:


> Rein optisch gesehen würde ich beim ersten Mal nur zögerlich zugreifen


das liegt auch nur an der von uns erkennbaren Wellenlänge des Lichts


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

mitch schrieb:


> das liegt auch nur an der von uns erkennbaren Wellenlänge des Lichts


... oder weil der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist und so auch isst.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2014)

Mein falscher Geiz ist recht Erfolgreich. Ich hab Tomaten ohne Ende und je Pflanze kommen ordentlich welche nach.

So schlecht war mein Geiz dann doch nicht.

Ich habe alle Tomatenblütenlosen Triebe weggemacht und hab im Ergebniss nur viele Tomaten.

Nachbar zieht nur einen Trieb hoch und geitzt richtig. Ich hab pro Pflanze viele Triebe und alles voll Tomaten.

Richtig und falsch ist schwer zu sagen. Mit meinee Geizerei bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------

